# L 779 transmission question



## badcop (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a 1984 NH L-779 skid steer that I recently purchased. It runs great, hydraulics for boom and bucket move good, drive works good.

Question: When engaging the drive controls is it normal for there to be noise(hydraulic) when engaging the controls? 

The noise is more noticable under initial movement and quiets as machine moves. I have had it raised off tires and the noise is very minimal. Like I have said before the machine manuevers good and is responsive to control movements.

Thanks,

Cory S. Fitzsimmons


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome to the board! What kind of noise? It is a growl or a whine? Is it coming from the hydraulic pump or a cylinder? You could have a blockage of flow. Have you checked the filter (if you have one)?


----------



## badcop (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello, 

The noise is more of a growl, almost like a powersteering unit with air in it, and the filters are fairly new. The noise is coming from the hydraulic motor/transmission, I believe. 

The skid steer has the cessna pump and motor set up, later this week I am getting a hydraulic pressure tester to check the pressure.

If the flow is poor wouldnt it afffect the performance?, because it performs really well and is responsive.

I guess I will change filters and check pump pressure and go from there, although I tend to think it may be regular for that skid steer, due to the fact it performs really well.

I will record the noise and send it to you if that is ok, to get your opinion.

Thanks for your response.

Cory


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There will always be a certain amount of growl or whinning noise associated with a hydrostatic drive. How much is normal or acceptable is the big question. Usually if it is making more noise than usual under typical conditions; chances are something may be wrong. Under very heavy load nearly all hydrostic drives will complain but this is a normal noise. If the oil is getting aerated or the pump is being starved for oil, this can significantly increase or aggrivate the noisey condition. If in doubt, best to have it checked out. Do you have a shop manual set for this machine? It may address this symptom in the troubleshooting section.


----------

